# Fluval 406 Problems...



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Hi

Ive setup my aquascape and started the Fluval 406. Its 9 months old (bought second hand).

I've thoroughly cleaned out the device.

The previous owner recommended I fill it up to 3 quarters before priming it.

I've done that - and after starting it, I had to tilt it a little to release the trapped air. Anyway, woke up this morning and air continues to come through and I keep needing to tilt the device.

Its also more noisy than I expected - any suggestions :,(?

Many thanks
Alex


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

I let mine fill up completely.
No need to prime..just turn on.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the reply John.

Its currently running, but lots of air inside... :/ despite running for over 12 hours? Is this normal?


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

Never had that problem.
Disconnect the filter,and drain it.reconnect..only this time,let it fill up.
Make sure your outflow pipe does'nt have a bow/loop/dip in it.
Can you post a picture of your set up?


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

john dory said:


> Never had that problem.
> Disconnect the filter,and drain it.reconnect..only this time,let it fill up.
> Make sure your outflow pipe does'nt have a bow/loop/dip in it.
> Can you post a picture of your set up?



By 'let it fill up' do you mean simply turn it on and allow it to do its own thing from being completely empty? No priming?

There are no dips etc in the pipe work - I'll post a photo later as I don't have one to hand.

Many thanks


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

No...open the valves and let it fill up completely,before switching on.
Just noticed your other thread,and i see you are using standard tubing.
Make sure there are no kinks where it bends around corners.
A kink on the inflow may be stopping water entering the filter as fast as it's leaving.
I like to plumb my pipes as short as possible aswell.
The 406 is rated at 1450lph...so should have cleared your tank by now.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

There are definately no kinks in the tubes.

The tubes are very short and the inflow pip tubing goes directly down to the in-flow section on the Fluval.

Will the water enter the canister if I don't use the priming pump? On it's own I mean?

Thanks John


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

Yes it will.
I've never used the priming pump on any filter...ever.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Right, okay.

I'll empty the filter and try this.

Will this resolve the rattle and air in the filter?


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

Should do.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

john dory said:


> Should do.



thanks for your help John.

Sorry to be a pain. I'm going to quickly run through what I'm going to do - I don't mean to be difficult I just wish to make sure I haven't misunderstood.

1) Disconnect the cannister and empty the filter
2) Re-connect the cannister and open the aquastop valve
3) Allow the water to enter and fill the tank
4) Turn on the power

How long do I wait for step 3? How will I know the filter is filled?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

Once your filter is full (before switching on)you should be able to see water at the begining of the outflow pipe....where it exits the filter.
As the filter fills up..you'll hear it gurgling etc.once the gurgling stops..it's full
If you need any help i can take you through it step by step from about 1730.


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

One more thing.
The rattling may mean the impeller has been running dry.
If it has been running like this for an extended period of time it may be damaged.
Whilst you've got the filter apart,it may be worth checking.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Atm my filter trays are rammed with 3 trays of biohome ultinaye and bottom tray is 3 kinda of foam topped with polishing wool.

Everything was dry before use.

Could this be a case of residual air?


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

Oh right..could be.
If you've got good constant flow, with a few air bubbles now and then,i'd say you don't have a problem.
When you said you had to keep tilting it...and that it rattled,and your tank was'nt clearing...it made me think something was wrong.


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

The latter is the case - ive still got a good flow but if tilted lots of air bubbles are released.

Ill give it a good few days and see


----------



## john dory (14 Oct 2016)

It'll probably be fine then


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





AlexH said:


> Atm my filter trays are rammed with 3 trays of biohome ultinaye and bottom tray is 3 kinda of foam topped with polishing wool. Everything was dry before use. Could this be a case of residual air?


It could be. I would take the <"floss and fine filter foam out of the filter">.

Can I ask where the filter is located in relation to the tank? My filters are next to the tanks, and if I over-fill the media trays I get problems with cavitation, where the impeller can remove water more quickly than the intake can provide it.

If you have a large head of water (your filter is in the cabinet below the tank) cavitation isn't a problem.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Hi Darrel,

I've got the filter beneath the tank 

I suspect I may need to remove the polishing wool - Im just cautious I dont want sediment or debris to clog the BioHome ultimate media and currently its cleaning the dust from the tank.

Just by way of an update...

*Before (Yesterday)
*





*Today
*




Thoughts anyone?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





AlexH said:


> Thoughts anyone?


Add some Frogbit.





AlexH said:


> I suspect I may need to remove the polishing wool - Im just cautious I dont want sediment or debris to clog the BioHome ultimate media and currently its cleaning the dust from the tank.


Yes, you can use it as a mechanical filter to clear the haze, but you need to keep on changing it regularly.

If you add floating plants they aren't CO2 limited and should be able to utilize the ammonia coming from the substrate. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## AlexH (14 Oct 2016)

Fo


dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Add some Frogbit.Yes, you can use it as a mechanical filter to clear the haze, but you need to keep on changing it regularly.
> 
> If you add floating plants they aren't CO2 limited and should be able to utilize the ammonia coming from the substrate.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks!

Does frogbit need planting into the substrate?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





AlexH said:


> Does frogbit need planting into the substrate?


No it is a floater. Have a look at the <"Duckweed Index"> (towards the bottom of the page).

cheers Darrel


----------

